# Searching for rats in Central WI



## Lennyk (Oct 7, 2010)

Right now I have 2 unneutered boys and I'm looking for 2 new rats to bring on to the bunch. They would need to be young males or spayed females in order for them to live together. 

If the rats in need of homes fit that desciption, post here or send me a message! Thank you very much!


----------

